# what do you think about selling at Nationals?



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I’m thinking about signing up as a vendor at Nationals, just a home crafts vendor. I’d sell soap, etc, plus probably quilts, clay goats, and maybe fudge.
Pros: maybe cover Nationals expenses if I do well.
Cons: nationals are my vacation and I do not want to sit at a booth the whole time. I’d probably only be “open” 4 hours per day., not sure.
Any thoughts? Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Well Becky, how many days does the show last, maybe sell on half the days and post your hours so people know when to return to your booth.. sounds great..
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hire a 4H kid to man your station or bring someone with you. The problem with someone else running your booth is that they can't talk the lingo and the lingo is what sells your wares. I bet everyone has husbands that man their stations while the wives show and gab, or vic versa...where these gals find these men to pay for their goat habit and come with them to shows is beyond me! Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My dh is an excellent salesman. And he doesn't even know the 'lingo'. LOL! Anytime I can get him to come with me to the market I always do better.

Kathy


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

where these gals find these men to pay for their goat habit and come with them to shows is beyond me! Vicki
[/quote]

Vicki...in ALL the years you have had goats, you should know. NOTHING is for free!!! They one way or the other. :twisted

Ken in MO


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

OK Ken  Vicki


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I am mailing entries Monday so I will decide for sure this weekend but I think I’ll give it a try. I think I'll put a chalkboard or wipe off sign on my table and list when I'll be open each day. The only other drawback is coming up with enough products to take. I will have to make mountains of soap because I'm already low on stock.
Becky


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

well I signed up. I'll see how it goes. Only showing six does so I should have time to do both.
Becky


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you know how many others will be selling soap at Nationals ? that would be my concern


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

There is usually one or two soap/lotion booths. 

Sara


----------

